

NYCBSDCon ebook sale - Coupon here :) - openbsddesktop
http://blather.michaelwlucas.com/archives/1959
Don&#x27;t forget to DONATE:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;openbsdfoundation.org&#x2F;campaign2014.html<p>Thanks!
======
openbsddesktop
Don't forget to DONATE:

[http://openbsdfoundation.org/campaign2014.html](http://openbsdfoundation.org/campaign2014.html)

Thanks!

